# Insuring 2 cars mirror NCB? how to?



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Im currently looking to insure the fiesta as a second car limited to 2-3000 miles a year, garaged and with me and the mrs on it.

What insurance companies (pref specialists) can i go to to mirror my NCB / do a joint car policy on????? Anyone actually do this at the moment???? Im looking to use my Vaux / Ford club discount if possible to lmao


Gen me up you kind people!

Kev


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

there are a few companies out there, just google it  I know my current broker A Plan will will do mirror policies, try your current insurer first and see what they come up with. Other than that try one of the insurance sites such as go compare, last year when i got the polo i wanted to do a mirror policy but as we had a claim going through we couldn't do it. I ended up going with Admiral on third party fire and theft but at the time if we hadn't got the claim going through i could have gone with Tescos for £240 fully comp with no no-claims.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

We may be able to help, tel: 0208 3645500

Thanks


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Direct line mirror NCB on another car I believe,


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Good Luck! Tried mirroring the NCB off my RS on to my Kuga, got no where!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ill try sky tomorrow but i have a feeling im not going to get anywhere.

Ive spoken to my current insurance company (chris knott) and they will mirror it to a new policy but still not that cheap


----------

